

Open Source Hacker for Video Startup - faulkner8

Wistia:<p>Want to work for a company which has built an exciting product in the web video space AND actually has customers and revenues?  Then Wistia is the place for you.  Our video sharing and collaboration platform is changing the way that companies use video.  Our customers include companies in lifesciences, video production, and the Global 100.  Our vision is making video as simple for companies to use as email and Word documents.  We're early stage (i.e. lots of opportunity), well funded, and passionate about what we're doing.<p>http://www.wistia.com<p>Position:<p>We're looking for a highly motivated individual who enjoys working with a small, tight knit team to create cool and exciting web applications.  While our platform is built in Ruby on Rails, you only need strong coding skills, excitement to learn, and experience with some other similar language  in a Linux environment (e.g. PHP/Python/Java).  Skills are important, but passion and drive to build something amazing also counts for quite a bit with us.  You should have a strong entrepreneurial interest and enjoy working in dynamic and extremely exciting startup environment.<p>Desired skills:<p>-BS or higher in CS or related area<p>-2-3 years experience in designing and developing scalable websites and applications<p>-Solid programming skills in Ruby or a simlar language (PHP/Python/Java)<p>-Development experience in Linux/Unix environment.<p>-A strong knowledge of relational databases<p>-Experience creating and using backend REST web services<p>-Creative, thoughtful, and detail-oriented personality<p>-Must be authorized to work in the U.S. currently<p>-No contractors or consulting offers please<p>Wistia provides competitive salaries, generous stock options, and top-notch healthcare/dental.  We are located just off Rt. 2 (inside I-95) in Lexington.
======
xirium
Dup. See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=195294>

